# OBDII Bluetooth Scan Tool



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

Anyone have one? I just found out about them tonight. I think they're cool, and might buy one. It would be nice to be able to monitor the health of my car via a smartphone app. I'm looking at purchasing the BlueDriver device. It's $100. Look at the features list below and tell me that's not handy..









*READ & CLEAR CODES*

Read & clear diagnostic trouble codes (DTCs).

Confirmed Check Engine Codes
Pending Check Engine Codes
Permanent Check Engine Codes
Enhanced Codes (e.g. ABS, Airbag, Transmission, etc.) for Ford, GM, Chrysler, Toyota









*REPAIR REPORTS*

For each DTC, generate a report for that specific vehicle that contains information such as:

Code Definition
Possible Cause(s)
Top/Frequently/Other Reported Fix(es)
_Repair Reports support all makes and models, but are only available to users located in the U.S. or Canada._








*FREEZE FRAME*

Freeze Frame Data is a snapshot of the vehicle when the Freeze Frame Code was stored.








*SMOG CHECK*

Check for whether or not the vehicle is ready for a local smog (i.e. emissions) test.








*MODE 6*

Advanced test results (like misfire counts) for On-Board Diagnostic System Monitors.








*LIVE DATA*

Capture and share any live data supported by the vehicle.

Graph - multiple data sources
Gauge - select a single data source
Data Log - save data to a CSV file


----------



## caspiy257 (Aug 19, 2014)

Device "ELM 327" works with Android ( don't know about IOS). On Ebay starts $3.63 and up. It worked with my dodge2008 and Honda 2013, but didn't with my friend's Dodge2009. Send guestion to the seller about your car model, or check customer's review on Amazon. Any way $3.63 not a big deal, try it before $100.00 device.


----------



## RightTurnClyde (Dec 9, 2015)

caspiy257 said:


> Device "ELM 327" works with Android ( don't know about IOS). On Ebay starts $3.63 and up. It worked with my dodge2008 and Honda 2013, but didn't with my friend's Dodge2009. Send guestion to the seller about your car model, or check customer's review on Amazon. Any way $3.63 not a big deal, try it before $100.00 device.


I have the "ELM327" as well. If you have an Android phone you can use the bluetooth version of the ELM327. Apple restricts their bluetooth software, so for an iPhone you will need the WI-FI version of the ELM327. I have an iPhone and the system has always worked flawlessly. I've tried a bunch of apps and my favorite is called "Dash Command" but there are many-many others that I've never tried. I use it mostly just to reset codes and monitor certain engine parameters, but I've also used it to electronically advance my engine timing on occasion (pretty cool) , and for recording live data streams which can be very useful deducing things like a failed O2 sensor and such. I paid $20 for it 2 years ago on eBay, and I think the cheapest standalone scanner at autozone is around $50 and can only read codes. If I had a android phone the app "Torque" would be my first purchase. Amazing what you can do with phone these days...


----------



## Larry-AMS (Feb 24, 2015)

I have one, and it works great to reset a couple minor errors that would normally cost me $25 and two hours at the dealership. I can also use it to report a few errors to the dealership and ask why they were not fixed with the last tune-up; usually means a get a free service.


----------

